
'Don't break the internet': Idiot's slogan stole your privacy - iProject
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/04/09/breaking_the_internet_no_property_no_privacy/
======
pwg
> the EU tentatively suggested rules based on the principle that people own
> their own data, and this property right includes exclusivity ("the right to
> be forgotten") – guess who was firing all guns against it? Facebook and
> Google... At Davos, Google chairman Eric Schmidt said the EU proposal would
> "break the internet".

> Young poses an interesting question. How could a network that was designed
> to be so robust it could withstand a nuclear attack actually be so fragile
> it "breaks" if one so much as breathes upon it?

Because Eric Schmidt is using a different definition of "break" than Young is
using. In Schmidt's case, "break the internet" is actually defined as "break
our ability to monetize your activities on the internet, thereby breaking our
(Google's) revenue stream".

